# All That Twist > Automobiles Hub >  Honda Accord Sedan 2008

## !! MUDASSIR !!

*HONDA ACCORD SEDAN-2OO8*



*EXTERIOR*


*Introducing the all-new 2008 Accord Sedan. It wont just get you there. It will announce your arrival.*

*A Step Up*
This is the largest, most luxurious Accord ever. From its distinctive lines and its available 17" wheels, the all-new Accord Sedan has a commanding presence thats sure to impress.

*A Warm Welcome* 
The 2008 Accord Sedans wide-opening doors make things easy on your passengers. And the new one-touch power moonroof makes getting some air a snap.

*Designed to Impress*
Its the little details that make a big difference. Like the Accords brilliantly finished exhaust and chrome door handles (V-6). Exquisite attention to fit and finish set the Accord apart from the average sedan.

*INTERIOR*


*The Accord Sedan features a spacious interior and all the advanced technology you desire.*

*Comfort-Minded*
Take command with available leather-trimmed seats. The drivers seat has eight-way power adjustment to fine tune a perfect fit (all but LX). Rear passengers enjoy ample room conveniences like a fold-down center armrest.

*Convenience-Rich*
Included with the available Honda Satellite-Linked Navigation System, Bluetooth® HandsFreeLink® enables you to make hands-free calls with many compatible phones. And steering wheel-mounted controls for audio and cruise control allow you to change speeds or music at will.

*Information-Ready*
Equip your Accord Sedan with the available Honda Satellite-Linked Navigation System with voice recognition and youll have a powerful tool at the ready. It has a huge point-of-interest database, including restaurant ratings and reviews from Zagat Survey.®

*Audiophile-Friendly*
Accord LX Sedan features a 160-watt AM/FM/CD audio system with 6 Speakers. EX adds a 6-disc in-dash CD player. Step up to the EX-L, and enjoy a 270-watt AM/FM/6-disc in-dash premium audio system and XM® Satellite Radio. And all Accord audio systems feature an auxiliary input jack for MP3 players.

*PERPORMANCE*


*We built an Accord Sedan thats powerful, environmentally friendly and still fuel-efficient.*

*Three Ways to Go*
Accord offers three engines: a 2.4-liter i-VTEC® 4-cylinder with 177 hp in LX models. A 190-hp EX version. And a new 268-hp 3.5-liter V-6.

*Powerfully Efficient*
All Accord engines utilize i-VTEC® for abundant power and efficiency at all engine speeds. The new V-6 features the latest generation of Hondas Variable Cylinder Management (VCM®) technology, which activates the engines cylinders as needed, providing both brisk acceleration and fuel savings.

*Transmissions*
Choose a quick-shifting 5-speed manual transmission. Or opt for the available 5-speed automatic that features our Grade Logic Control system, which helps put an end to gear-hunting when climbing uphill or driving back down.

*SAFETY*


*The Accord has a well-earned reputation as a rolling showcase of Honda safety technology. This all-new Accord takes it to the next level, representing Hondas evolving and comprehensive approach to safety.*

*Keeping You in Control*
Every Accord comes equipped with standard systems designed to keep you on course and away from danger. Vehicle Stability Assist (VSA®) helps sense oversteer or understeer in an emergency situation, and then adjusts brake pressure at each wheel and/or reduces engine power to help restore driver control and keep you on course. Standard 4-wheel anti-lock disc brakes (ABS), with Electronic Brake Distribution (EBD), helps you maintain control during hard braking. Properly inflated tires are crucial for safe operation, so the Tire Pressure Monitoring System (TPMS) alerts the driver when a tires pressure reaches a significantly low level.

*Protection is a Priority*
Every Accord is also engineered to help protect you and your passengers when collisions just cannot be avoided. The 2008 Accord features all-new in-floor frame rails that improve crashworthiness over the already-impressive performance of the 07 model. All Accord models also benefit from our Advanced Compatibility Engineering (ACE) body structure that disperses frontal crash energy over a wide area, keeping it away from passengers.

*Surrounded in Safety*
Every Accord also features standard front, front side and side curtain airbags to help prevent injuries in a collision. The front side airbags employ a new, larger two-chamber design, and the front passengers side airbag uses the Occupant Position Detection System to prevent deployment if a small-statured passenger is out of position in the airbags path. And new for 08, active front head restraints help reduce whiplash injuries in a sufficient impact.

*ENVIRONMENT*


*For three decades, Honda has played a leading role in meeting environmental challenges.* 

*Have More, Use Less*
Not only is the all-new 2008 Accord Sedan larger and more comfortable than ever, its still fuel-efficient and cleaner-running. The Accord LX and EX Sedans get an estimated 31 mpg highway. And, as an added bonus, all Accord models run on regular unleaded gasoline.

*PZEV- and ULEV-Rated*
Honda was the first manufacturer to offer Ultra-Low-Emission Vehicles (ULEV)-rated emission technology on a production vehicle. With the introduction of the 2008 Accord, Honda is also now the first automaker to offer a lineup that includes both 4-cylinder and V-6 models meeting the even stricter Partial-Zero-Emission Vehicle (PZEV) standards.

----------


## Bored4life

07 camry rip-off
these are already out...soo gay

----------


## !! MUDASSIR !!

*Thanks for reply*

----------

